# let's get this party started



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

2 pm----1st new year's eve drink. 1/2 zing zang, 1/2 shiner bock. will graduate to Evan and Water around dark.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Rock on with yo bad self.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did one of the mods leave their pink flip flop glass at your place? Haha


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Did one of the mods leave their pink flip flop glass at your place? Haha


Grouper22. Look for a matching used tampon....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out w/ OJ, upgraded to H2O...and will be hitting H2O all day!!! hahahaa


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had (literally) one beer and 3 small Crown drinks since Super Bowl sunday in Feb. Probably be dry tonight. Got hazy memories of a whole lot I did drink on though....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Arrrrg!!! Is that slobber on the edge of the glass?

Use straw if sharing with the pooch.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Wild Turkey Sting for me


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Dayum, and i thought I got started early!


----------

